# Virtual Reality, Motion Tracking und Neuroheadset



## fabilord98 (8. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute, momentan passiert ja viel auf dem Markt was Virtuelle Realität angeht. 
 Momentan ist mir so bekannt : 
 Razer Hydra - Motion Tracking 
 Oculus Rift - Virtual Reality 
 Epoc Neuroheaset - Mind Tracking
 Nun würde mich mal interressieren ob jemand von euch eins oder mehrere dieser Produkte hat und was er dazu sagen kann. Welche Kombinationen würden sich zum zocken Anbieten ? Wodurch werden Spiele am Realistischten ? Lohnt sich das Epoc Neuroheadset überhauot zum zocken ?


----------

